# devils ivy



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

ive heard this plant is also called pothos does anyone know this to be true
ive been looking for pothos for ages and cannot find any. My only concerne is that it says on the pot that its a skin iritant. Pothos is safe for tree frogs just unsure if devils ivy is the same plant.
any help would be great.


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Devil's Ivy as far as I know is not Pothos and is toxic!


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Pothos is Scindapsus pictus
Devils Ivy is Scindapsus aureus but just to confuse us they also call it Epipremnum aureum.

It is also commonly called Pothos.

I use it in some of my vivs with no ill effect and also hydroponically in most of my newt tanks.

Maddie


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Doesn't it contains oxalates, like rhubarb leaves?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

this is pothos. it's fine for critters


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes it does contain calcium oxolate crystals however it is only toxic if eaten in very large quantitys.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

I've always thought a Devils Ivy was a pothos because I used them in my chameleons vivariums... no problems there


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

Its great for my newts I have had a couple of females stick their eggs to the underside of the leaves and the newtlets love hiding in the roots.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Pothos is also called Devil's Ivy I have also used in it my cham vivs and frog tanks with no ill effect.

You can buy them form B&Q although they are usually very large form them - very easy to cultivate cuttings though and it can be done in a few different ways.

If you get one and need help in potting up some cuttings hten just hsout and I can post a few different ways to do it


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

devils ivy is also very easy to care for... grows like wildfire at least it did in my chams viv, I was often cutting it back and as the leaves are large and thick they really help with the humidity...

only just thought of this but might try some in my boas viv... :hmm:


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got Pothos too in the CWD viv but, I thought Devil's Ivy was a different type of plant; probably due to it having several different latin names and some of which appear to toxic plant lists because of the oxalates but, yeah, it needs to be consumed in large quantities to have adverse affects.


----------



## Ellis (Jul 27, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> Pothos is also called Devil's Ivy I have also used in it my cham vivs and frog tanks with no ill effect.
> 
> You can buy them form B&Q although they are usually very large form them - very easy to cultivate cuttings though and it can be done in a few different ways.
> 
> If you get one and need help in potting up some cuttings hten just hsout and I can post a few different ways to do it


how much was it from B*Q btw?


----------

